# [French NR] 5.40 Rubik's cube single by Alexandre Carlier



## pokekrom (Dec 5, 2016)

They are looking for a decent video but you can already see the of it (from a livestream) in this video at 2h40:35 :


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 5, 2016)

Awesome solve! Hope there's a better video.


----------



## efattah (Dec 7, 2016)

Amazing!
What is your PB at home?


----------



## pokekrom (Dec 7, 2016)

efattah said:


> Amazing!
> What is your PB at home?


He has a 4.36 :https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Yq4F6RX3vP4u56S7D8Y/pubhtml?gid=0&single=true


----------



## Lapinsavant (Dec 7, 2016)

Video is up !


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 7, 2016)

congrats man


----------

